
What Startups Can Learn From Billy “Moneyball” Beane - tortilla
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/23/what-startups-can-learn-from-billy-beane-and-moneyball/
======
michael_dorfman
#3 is strange-- it claims that there's no such thing as a wrong metric, and
then provides an example of a wrong metric (which they suggest no longer
tracking).

~~~
damienkatz
I think the point is there are no harmful metrics to collect, but there are
useless ones. However you don't know which ones are useless until you've
collected them for while, so just collect them now and worry about their
utility later.

